# rotate videos from a jvc camcorder GZ-HM 330



## frozzoom (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it possible to to rotate a video that I have recorded.
Idon't know what you call it when you video a movie with camera on its side.
But I will need to rotate it won't I to view it properly.
I can't see this feature in the Everio MediaBrowser.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have had the same problem on many occasions and the only way that I have gotten around it is to use the Qucktime software that came with the camera, extract all the video to to pictures in sequence then with a program like ACDsee to batch turn the photos sideways. Quicktime can then be used to recreate the video using the image sequence. 

The downside is that you lose the audio content .. but I have no doubt that it could be dubbed back into the clip or a different soundtrack added. 

I would suggest you look for export to image functions with your software. I have found no software as yet that does it in one fell swoop.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You can take the footage into any video editing software you have (Windows Moviemaker will do it) and rotate it 90 degrees then export it out again in the format of your choice.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Next time I use windows I will have to try that .. I had searched everywhere for software to do it but found none .. only recourse was to do as I said above .. create pictures from the video, batch rotate (not all software packages can do this) and then recreate a video using the rotated pictures .. you get a silent film but at lest you don't have to twist your head or your monitor screen!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The only problem with shooting in portrait orientation is that you will get black bars down each side of the picture as the traditional landscape orientation of the camera is echoed by the orientation of the "stage" in all video editing software and the aspect ratio of screens/monitors/media players. This is particularly more noticeable with widescreen (16:9) monitors/screens.
There are some video makers who prefer the portrait orientation - calling it tallscreen:
This is one of the Vimeo tallscreen groups' home page


----------

